# Bergbau - wo kann ich gut farmen?



## Nachto (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

Was kann ich mit Bergbau Skill 218 gut farmen ?
Wenn ja Wo ist das Vorkommen?
Suche schon fast überall aber fidne nicht soviel Mithril (Im moment Gelb angezeigt)

THX im vorraus


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Erz sammeln Les dir das mal durch.


----------



## Nachto (20. Dezember 2006)

habe ichs chon gelesen^^ aber da stand nichtmal was von Mithril bin jetzt skill 220 udn weiß nit weiterw as ich abbauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


udnw o ich genug davonf inde


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Nachto schrieb:


> habe ichs chon gelesen^^ aber da stand nichtmal was von Mithril bin jetzt skill 220 udn weiß nit weiterw as ich abbauen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Brennendes Tal


----------



## Nachto (20. Dezember 2006)

aso den post habe ich übersehen thx aba wo liegtd es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Finde keinen ort namens "Brennendes Tal"


----------



## Roran (20. Dezember 2006)

Nachto schrieb:


> aso den post habe ich übersehen thx aba wo liegtd es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sry,
es heißt " Verbranntes Tal " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit den blödem Eindeutschen von Blizz kommt man ja kaum noch zurecht. o_O

Das Steinkrallengebirge (18-27)


----------



## Nachto (21. Dezember 2006)

aso das kleine gebiet da^^

danke wedre gleich mal schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killiantra (1. August 2007)

Nachto schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was kann ich mit Bergbau Skill 218 gut farmen ?
> Wenn ja Wo ist das Vorkommen?
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (3. August 2007)

Bei dir muss Gatherer aber wohl einiges falsch anzeigen. Seit wann gibts in Tanaris Kupfer und Zinn? Da ist das kleinste Eisen. Und Gold ist, so wie einige andere Mats, Random und kann in Gebieten mit Mobs zwischen ca. 25 und ca. 55 gefunden werden.


----------



## Kadgaras (10. August 2007)

Wo kann ich am betsen Zinn und/oder Silber farmen in welchen gebieten bin slebr lvl 22


----------



## Gnar'kol (10. August 2007)

Such doch am besten bei thottbot.com nach Silver Ore oder Copper Ore. Da sollten dann auch in der Ergebnisliste die besten Gebiete angezeigt werden .


----------



## Celticsstorm (13. August 2007)

Zinn kann man mit Kupfer und auch ab und an Silber in Loch Modan bei den Elite Ogern gut farmen, da man wenn man höherlvl ist nicht ständig angegriffen wird kann man eigentlich gemütlich im Kreis laufen bzw. eine nette route austüffteln und dann ist das mit dem respawn nicht schlecht, mein ergebnis nach 1/2-1 Std. waren 

69 Kupfererz
45 Zinnerz
15 Silbererz

Ich denke das ist ganz ordenltich.


----------

